
There Are No Nuclear Airplanes - toufiqbarhamov
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/01/elderly-pilots-who-could-have-flown-nuclear-airplanes/580780/
======
ohiovr
It is hard to deal with the waste heat of an external “combustion” engine.
Steam powered airplanes have been made but probably have not caught on because
power per weight is much worse than the worst offerings from an equivalent
internal combustion engine.

Subs can be huge and heavy. They also have the best heatsync, cold ocean.

